# Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok, so my 02A is history.
And I cant deside what to do.
Buy all the parts for a 02M swap, or buy a better gearkit for the 02A.
Im running a C2 19-20 psi setup, and the car is to be driven everyday.
And do I need a Peloquin for the 02M?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

I've heard the 02M can handle about 500whp without being modified. I am doing a 02M swap on my VRT. So far i'm pushing 14psi on stock compression with no problems. I broke one of my axles recently at the track on street tires. I was disappointed so.... I decided I needed better axles and if I was going to get the 800 dollar DSS axles that I might as well spend that on axles that would fit the custom 02M length that they sell so.... here went the swap. 
I'm thinking about making my own bracket though. It doesn't seem that hard at all. I don't want to have a modified sub frame and i'd rather have a bracket that fits fine. If I make it and it's not to hard to make I might make extras and sell them. I don't know how much dutchdubs is selling theirs but I couldn't imagine it being cheap. I just odn't want to buy something that doesn't fit right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (CDJetta)*

The differential is acctually just as horrible as the 02A and 02J.








Seen ~10 blown diffs on 02M´s.
Same small lock pin and same size gears axle.

So i would get the peloquin for the 02M with that C2 boosted MK3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A ([email protected])*

Awww man. Are you serious! I just ordered my metal pieces to make the mount, tranny is coming in in a few days, and I am ordering the axles pretty soon here. Then I pretty much have everything. Cables + box are coming with the tranny. Clutch + Flywheel is being ordered in a few days too.
So I gotta spend another 800 on another frigging peloquin.







Bleh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Awww man. Are you serious! I just ordered my metal pieces to make the mount, tranny is coming in in a few days, and I am ordering the axles pretty soon here. Then I pretty much have everything. Cables + box are coming with the tranny. Clutch + Flywheel is being ordered in a few days too.
So I gotta spend another 800 on another frigging peloquin.







Bleh.

On our 4-motion we ran 450Hp for 2 years before we switched diff.
No problems what so ever.
But with more then one 1.8T diff blown for the 6-speed on their BT kits it might be good investment.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A ([email protected])*

And deleting the 4Motion outake is a pretty ok job?
See, all the 02M boxe's that I can get here in Scandinavia is only from the Golf V6 4Motion or R32.
But as Fredric told me, it should not be any problem deleting the outgoing 4Motion axel.
Any pics off how its done? Example?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

in my sig post last page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just add the 74mm x 65 x 31 flange and a 1.8T 6-speed FWD hub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

Anyone that have good experience with a 02A and a gearkit?
Im thinking SQS gearkit and a Peloquin with new bearings and sync rings..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Anyone that have good experience with a 02A and a gearkit?
Im thinking SQS gearkit and a Peloquin with new bearings and sync rings.. 

These days the http://www.SQSracing.com kit is the ONLY kit for 02A and 02J.
But after 450-500Hp the casing will start to flex badly








So its back to 02M for me after i went the Ap gear kit that last 14 days a pop.
Me and 10 other still havent posted our pics in this thread beacuse they still try to get money back after having the tranny out 2-4 times








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3116875

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i lost about 3000$ in parts and 3000 in labour , oil and parts that needed to be changed with the 3 times my box went out in 28 days


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A ([email protected])*

All those AP gear sets were for the 02A right? When does the 02M break? Around 500whp right or can it handle more after a peloquin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (CDJetta)*

there are people running 700whp on 02M with diff.
But that type of setup do nothave any TQ.
A 22 psi R32 will kill a 02M but a 40psi 1.8T will not


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A ([email protected])*

Ah. Fun stuff. Well... my final goal for my car is about 400-450whp so I think i'll be good.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_All those AP gear sets were for the 02A right? When does the 02M break? Around 500whp right or can it handle more after a peloquin?

Remember,
When all is said and done you are still left with a crappy o2a BOX with crappy shifting. 
And make sure that when those AP gears break that you have a line on a replacement set. 
B/c if you have enough power/trq going through that box you'll still break gears.
If I had to do it all over again I'd install a diff....I'll do it next time it's out.
But keep in mind I've got an 02m swap and an estimated 300whp. All stock and holding up fine.
Smooth as silk shifting...plus a fun 6 gears.
No matter when I shift I've got boost. Just amazing. 
If you are looking to lower ET's you have more to think about. If not (like me) I think it's a no-brainer.
Stick with stock parts. If you start breaking o2m gears I'd say you are putting out too much power for a FWD car anyway. Just my $.02.
Good luck in whatever you do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanx Nate. Nice words.


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
These days the http://www.SQSracing.com kit is the ONLY kit for 02A and 02J.
But after 450-500Hp the casing will start to flex badly








So its back to 02M for me after i went the Ap gear kit that last 14 days a pop.
Me and 10 other still havent posted our pics in this thread beacuse they still try to get money back after having the tranny out 2-4 times








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3116875

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i lost about 3000$ in parts and 3000 in labour , oil and parts that needed to be changed with the 3 times my box went out in 28 days










If you stick with 02A/J and have a lot of torque, You will be changing gearboxes as often as you brush your teeth. I have 500ft/lb, 700Nm of torque. My APTuning set dropped 3rd after less than 300 miles. I am in the shadows of doing Foffa's job. Trying to convert a 4motion 02M. I will Install a LSD, change the 2 final drives, get DSS axles, etc.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (HOTSKILLET98)*

So you are going the same road as well? With the 02M 4Motion gearbox? 
How are you gonna "blend" the 4Motion outake/axel?
Ive done some research and this is where I am:
02M from a R32 or V6 4Motion.
02M Clutch and flywheel.
02M starter motor
02M gearshifter and cables
Dutchbuild 02M gear box mount
Eventually Peloquin...
Anything or alot I forgot I can imagen.
Naters thread is a great way to get some more info.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

Hey norwegian. What exhaust side do you have on your T04S? Mine is a .81. Wondering if you have the same turbo as me.







I am actually making my own transmission mount out of 1/4 inch steel plate and re-inforcing it with 1/2 inch steel bars over the bolting places. I don't want to move my cup, I'd rather make a new mount. It doesn't look that hard at all to make one.








I'm pushing 16psi right now on my T04S. have you ever got yours dynod?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_So you are going the same road as well? With the 02M 4Motion gearbox? 
How are you gonna "blend" the 4Motion outake/axel?
Ive done some research and this is where I am:
02M from a R32 or V6 4Motion.
02M Clutch and flywheel.
02M starter motor
02M gearshifter and cables
Dutchbuild 02M gear box mount
Eventually Peloquin...
Anything or alot I forgot I can imagen.
Naters thread is a great way to get some more info.

Don't forget the slave cylinder and related hydraulic lines. The mk4 (at least O2M) and mk3/o2a lines are different diameters (o2m larger in diameter).
In addition,
The 24V Tstat housing as the 02a tstat housing will just about hit your linkage when you shift into some gears (even w/o hosing connected).
EDIT:
And on the little dust cover on the bottom of the bell housing where it meets the oil pan you'll need the 24V one as well....I had to jimmy-rig my OEM one and have been meaning to get my hands on the right one for some time now (my car doesn't see rain so I'm not stressing but for a DD I'd make sure to get it).



_Modified by nater at 5:34 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (nater)*

What if you got a short shifter. Would that fix the hitting of the tstat housing?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_Hey norwegian. What exhaust side do you have on your T04S? Mine is a .81. Wondering if you have the same turbo as me.







I am actually making my own transmission mount out of 1/4 inch steel plate and re-inforcing it with 1/2 inch steel bars over the bolting places. I don't want to move my cup, I'd rather make a new mount. It doesn't look that hard at all to make one.








I'm pushing 16psi right now on my T04S. have you ever got yours dynod?

Mine is AR70 intake and AR63 hotside. It has a 4" intake.
I was pushing from 12-20 PSI all summer. So therefore this 02A/02M post








Its never been dynoed.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

We have almost the same turbo. My compressor has the same .70 AR but the hot side is .81 like I said before. I also have the 4" intake, 2.5" outlet and a 3" outlet on the hotside. I'll be getting mine dynod pretty soon.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (CDJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_We have almost the same turbo. My compressor has the same .70 AR but the hot side is .81 like I said before. I also have the 4" intake, 2.5" outlet and a 3" outlet on the hotside. I'll be getting mine dynod pretty soon.

Here is a OFF-TOPIC Turbo pic for you CDJetta:
























Get it dynoed at 19-20 psi for a pull.
Should give you nice numbers. Im hoping 350whp+ to be aunest.
I guess it depends on what dyno you use. Rototest is very popular here where I live. That is also very acurate.
But Foffa, you know when your are starting your 02M build?
Im gonna learn, by whatching, since we are gonna use the same 4Motion box.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

how much different is the 4motion box from the 2wd box? isn't it just a little bit bigger and has a extra flange? I'll be taking lots of pics of mine. tranny should at my house any day now, already got the plates for making the bracket, and then i gotta get some axles and lots of small parts.
Nice. I'm using the ATP manifold. It's a really tight fit with that big of a compressor and the atp+stock intake manifold. I'm almost done with my short runner. I don't think i'll be risky enough to turn it up that high with my stock compression. I'm going to risk it at 18psi but i'm not going any higher than that I don't think. Right now i'm at 16 with stock and it's pulling nicely. I hope you and I have more than 350 at 20psi. At 20psi we should be at 400whp.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_
If you stick with 02A/J and have a lot of torque, You will be changing gearboxes as often as you brush your teeth. I have 500ft/lb, 700Nm of torque. My APTuning set dropped 3rd after less than 300 miles. I am in the shadows of doing Foffa's job. Trying to convert a 4motion 02M. I will Install a LSD, change the 2 final drives, get DSS axles, etc. 

Here is a pic off the mk4 V6 4Motion 02M that we have in Europe. This pic is from a V6 24V Engine FS at Ebay.de
Do you think the 4Motion outgoing axel will go clear off the turbo DP?
And for US readers: Does this 02M look like the US FWD except for the 4wd outgoing axel?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDJetta* »_What if you got a short shifter. Would that fix the hitting of the tstat housing?

I never tried it. I can't answer that question.....but it wasn't just a "small" difference that could easily be fixed...so my guess is no.

_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
And for US readers: Does this 02M look like the US FWD except for the 4wd outgoing axel?










From what I've read/heard they are the same box except with the output shaft.
So, yes.
Whether or not it clears a downpipe would depend on luck and the kit since I never tried it.
I can certainly get under my car for you this weekend and just take a gander at how close the ATP downpipe is to the area where the output shaft WOULD BE if I had one.
Then we can make some safe guesses from there.
Sound good?


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (nater)*

I <3 Nater


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

Norwegian,
Dump the tiny .63 turbine houisng. Get the .82








While your in there...
Oh yea, my vote: go 02M
A ride in nate's car would convince anyone.
(and he stepped up the tubine houisng too







)

-Jeff


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I can certainly get under my car for you this weekend and just take a gander at how close the ATP downpipe is to the area where the output shaft WOULD BE if I had one.
Then we can make some safe guesses from there.
Sound good?



Yep, it sounds very good!,Thank you very much









_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Norwegian,
Dump the tiny .63 turbine houisng. Get the .82








While your in there...
Oh yea, my vote: go 02M
A ride in nate's car would convince anyone.
(and he stepped up the tubine houisng too







)

-Jeff

 
hehe, I need to take it step by step here. But I asume a .82 will be fitted someday









Been Emailing with SQS, and the respons is very nice. They respond fast on emails. The SQS engineer tells me this:
Hallo,
02A gearbox is good but designed for only 250 Nm 20 years ago, from our

experience can work well till 400 Nm and more.
2WD shoud coope some time, our customer use our 6speed dog box 02A with over 600 Nm on drag races and work well, ofcourse wekest point is casing...
for street use should be SSS good enough - it is used usualy for drag
Races,
there is not big noice becouse gears are helical...
Kits cost 1300 Euro.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

Ive been searching on some German forums. And I found this.
I dont understand a word they are typing, but the pics.....

























This drive shafts was supposed to be from a V6 4Motion.... ??










_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 6:50 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*

But are you going to go 4-motion or are you going to mod it like me and remove that box ?
otherwise why bother to check if its gonna hit DP


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A ([email protected])*

That's not the dutch dub mount... who's mount is that? it doesn't look to strong though. It's thick... but doesn't have any reinforcement.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A ([email protected])*

No 4motion Fredrik. So you can mount the hall thing off?
I need to call you one day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_No 4motion Fredrik. So you can mount the hall thing off?
I need to call you one day.









yes 4 bolts and its off.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A ([email protected])*

Looks like the T-housing is clearing the shift system...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Cant decide if im gonna fit a 02M or a custom 02A (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Looks like the T-housing is clearing the shift system...

Yea, but just so you know it's GOT to be different than my car was (I tried the stock T-stat housing).
My car is mk3 12V with 02m. I only skimmed through those pics. Are you 100% sure that picture shows a 12V tstat housing? I am not near my car and can't look so I just don't know.
Either way,
Just do it with the stock housing and start hooking up the hoses. I think you'll run into SUPER big problems once the hoses are connected. As I type this I believe I thought the same as you until I tried to hook up the hoses. Yea, it was the hoses, not the actual housing that got in the way. 
But just know that you might have to change that stuff around last minute. Of course, that's little stuff once you've got the mounts/axles/shift box in!


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Does anyone sell shafts for the 02M in MK3 or should they be custom made?


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Shafts are sold for US FWD 02M. Im not sure if they fit the Euro 4Motion 02M.








If so, its all pretty bolt on as long as you got money to support the parts you need
















Foffa, you know if this will fit the DRP 02M?
http://www.aptuning.com/produc...=1344


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 3:03 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Yep, as far as I can see, the shafts are the toughest part. Even those shafts from APT will only handle 475hp (per APT).
@nater: Do you still have the measurments for the custom shafts you made?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Shafts are sold for US FWD 02M. Im not sure if they fit the Euro 4Motion 02M.








If so, its all pretty bolt on as long as you got money to support the parts you need
















Foffa, you know if this will fit the DRP 02M?
http://www.aptuning.com/produc...=1344

_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 3:03 PM 12-20-2007_

us FWD or euro 1.8T 6-speed FWD i what i use.
you remove the box and basicly put FWD flange on


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I took a very very good look at an R32 last night w/o an exhaust hooked up and forgot how large that propshaft is....
Now,
How does that translate to an mk2 chassis? I don't know.
But if it's centered right by the exhaust tunnel on the mk3 there is no chance the stock ATP downpipe will clear it.
But as stated earlier, I'll take a gander at my car tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

Drive Shaft Shop sells the MK3/MK2 axles with a 02M swap. I think if you contact them you can get higher HP ones than the 475hp 2.9 axles that they sell on line.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

For 2500 USD, SQS will put togheter the hole gearbox including the SQS gearkit, TDI 5th gear and a Peloquin LSD that I ship togheter with the gearbox. I will also ship new bearings and syncro rings.
It makes it all very easy, instead off the 02M swap.
I asume the 02M is the best way to go, but I think im gonna give SQS a try. It will make it so easy to install.
But I havent made up my mind 100% yet....


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_For 2500 USD, SQS will put togheter the hole gearbox including the SQS gearkit, TDI 5th gear and a Peloquin LSD that I ship togheter with the gearbox. I will also ship new bearings and syncro rings.
It makes it all very easy, instead off the 02M swap.
I asume the 02M is the best way to go, but I think im gonna give SQS a try. It will make it so easy to install.
But I havent made up my mind 100% yet....









If you have 600NM+ of torque, your 02A case flexes causing gear failure....


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

The only one weakness from the 02M that I have not seen mentioned yet is the gear fork selectors. 
I only make 172whp (stock hp on a 24v VR6) and I found it to be a costly problem to have to deal with periodically. The 5th & 6th gear selector broke on me at around 65k miles. 
I spoke to Peloquin himself and he said he would look into designing a aftermarket piece b/c I wasn't the only one to approach him with this sort of issue. 
I spoke to Eurospec and asked them why there is not a built-02M available, just only 02J's. They simply replied: "too much torque" 
I think once that part comes out, I will be unanimous agreement that the 02M is the way-to-go.
I'm about to really test the durability of the 02M on my FWD, pulling the trigger on a C2 stage III either today or tomorrow!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

We run 600hp with 800Nm on our 24v 02M









No problems.
Now with 2 x peloquin diff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









But this is the 2.8L 24v .
The R32´s eat 4th gear after 22-25psi










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:04 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

We recently built a turbo R32, and stripped a 3rd gear @ 530 whp. Before this, we have never broken an 02M on our many 3.2L Audi TT turbo builds, so it's hard to say why it broke. We do put in Peloquin's in all of them though ...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Agtronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Agtronic* »_We recently built a turbo R32, and stripped a 3rd gear @ 530 whp. Before this, we have never broken an 02M on our many 3.2L Audi TT turbo builds, so it's hard to say why it broke. We do put in Peloquin's in all of them though ...

Remember guys that you are stripping gears on AWD O2M's...where there is more for the tranny to absorb.
For example, when you run out of traction on FWD it just spins the tires. No such thing (not the same) with Haldex.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Remember guys that you are stripping gears on AWD O2M's...where there is more for the tranny to absorb.
For example, when you run out of traction on FWD it just spins the tires. No such thing (not the same) with Haldex.

Very good point.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

My gearbox is to be sent to SQS racing tommorow. They took care off shipping and everything. VERY happy with the service they have provided.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Well.....








Its 1 year ago. And here Iam again.
The SQS gearbox is not up and running, and Im AGAIN concidering the AWD 02M and swap it to FWD.....








Should I just get the new gear in place on the SQS, and just use it for 2009.
Or sell the SQS complete as new, and buy a 02M?
That is my question....


----------



## fooliojesus (Aug 17, 2006)

02m seems like it would do away with all the headaches you've been having.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (fooliojesus)*

Its just been a bad welding job on third gear. And when I get the new gear, it will be up and running plugn/play again.
02M is gonna cost me alot. New LSD/Clutch, new axels and all the other crap you need to fit this thing to the mk3 chassi.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

PM sent
Have you thought about quiafe gears? I think If i were you I would try another 3rd gear from SQS.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Got the SQS gear before christmas and the box is sold.
Im going for a 02M R32 box. Rebuilding it to a fwd.
Clutchnet,Peloquin and DSS axels.
End of story


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Got the SQS gear before christmas and the box is sold.
Im going for a 02M R32 box. Rebuilding it to a fwd.
Clutchnet,Peloquin and DSS axels.
End of story

Been there, done that, got the T-shirt. LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Don't forget to change your 2 output shafts and ring gear for better ratios!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (hotsk1llet98)*

02M is holding up fine. A little short gears, but the new TT-RS is even shorter


----------

